# Help and Advice > Coping with Depression >  Feel terrible

## Jake

Hello, 

For the past year or two, I haven't been myself and i don't know why. I haven't got anyone to talk to, since everyone in my family hates me, and I don't have any friends. I don't know what to do anymore, I started taking prescription drugs, they made me worse. Whenever I take codeine(s) they make me really snappy and angry, but they somehow make me feel a little bit happier, but they don't last long. When i was younger i was diagnosed with Autism (Asperger's) now as i've gotten older i just got more and more down and sad, i think im just getting worse as i get older, I just want to go to sleep and never wake up.

----------


## Paula

Hi Jake and welcome. What prescription drugs were you taking that made you feel worse? When was the last time you talked to your doctor about how youre feeling?

----------


## Suzi

Hi Jake and welcome to DWD. Both my husband, son and youngest daughter have Aspergers so I have some understandings... Have you ever tried any form of therapy? Why do you say that your family hate you?

----------


## Jake

dihydrocodeine is the one that makes me feel bad

No I haven't tried therapy but i doubt that will help, and my family hate me because i'm a very angry person, so i just flip out on them and we argue 24/7

----------


## Paula

Are you on any other medications, anti depressants for instance? When did you last see your doctor?

----------


## Suzi

Dihydracodine isn't for mental health issues, can I ask why you are taking it?

----------


## Jake

it's the only thing that makes me feel happy, also i have now got an appointment with a crisis team and hopefully they will help me. thank you everyone for replying to me and actually taking your time to talk with me.

----------


## Paula

Using painkillers for MH treatment is really not a good idea, lovely. Are your doctors aware youre doing this? Whens your appointment?

----------


## Suzi

When's your appointment with the crisis team? Did you do something to cause them being involved? Have you started talking to your family about how you are feeling?

----------

